# Updated fireplace



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm hesitant to even share this considering the company it will be in. There is no shortage of pure talent and skill on this forum! I don't have a whole hell of a lot of either, but I'm able to pull together what's been making clients happy. Still, I feel pretty small here.

If you're morally opposed to the painting of decorative masonry, this isn't for you, lol! This fireplace was pretty rough looking. The homeowner has had me do quite a bit of work from straight painting to refinishing some beautiful wood wainscot to Venetian plaster... After new everything in the room, the brick just wasn't going to work as it was, so we added this into the mix.

Still a couple small things to finish up here, like varnishing the brick, putting the trim back up, and painting the mantle, built-ins and damper knob (not in that order). This is almost the final look and the homeowner is beyond thrilled.

Thanks for taking the time to look and read.  

Before:









After:









p.s. Please forgive me for having the Behr can in the corner. It's only glazing medium and I certainly do not prefer it. I hereby vow that no Behr anything was applied to the walls of this home. Haha!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job! What, if you don't mind me asking, did you use to give the brick a white wash look?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great work!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It looks like some pics I saw of a lime wash on a chimney. 
Looks nice!


----------



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much! 

My process after prep/primer was to apply the base color of BM's 1552. After that, the mortared areas were left alone. All colors were mixed with glaze and worked on and off in a few layers.

The lighter tones come from 855 and a straight white simmered down with the base color of 1552. Those are the areas that appear whitewashed. There were 2 layers of this in whatever ratios looked good as I was making it. Then the last layer (before varnish) was a touch of a soft metallic silver mixed to just further highlight the brighter areas and bring to life some areas that were a tad too darkened. 

I have seen just straight painted fireplaces that were certainly an improvement over what was existing, but I don't really prefer that look. A little too plain, maybe... My customer had stumbled upon the Brick Anew website, so we discussed what he was looking for and I just came up with something. 

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Major Improvement ! You should not be Hesitant to Post this.... Nice Job... Color is So Important...


Michael Tust


----------



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

michael tust said:


> Major Improvement ! You should not be Hesitant to Post this.... Nice Job... Color is So Important...
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Thank you so much for the compliments. Color is so important, I just wish I had a better eye, or any eye at all for certain concepts. The homeowner was mostly vague about what he was looking for, so I had a lot of freedom provided I was at least in the ballpark. He would ask what I would be doing next as I was working and I didn't know. It's like I only know what I'm doing as I see it happening. I sure could use some vision! I sometimes feel as if we either have it or we don't. If that's the case, I definitely don't! I haven't yet royally made a mess of anything, so that's encouraging.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

I think you did an excellent job. I'd be happy to have it in my home.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That looks great. Really nice work.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks fabulous. Are you going to varnish with a dead flat varnish? ( I love it that you use the old BM deck, I use it all the time.)

It is difficult to read clients sometimes. You sort of want to explain, but you have to be very careful in your word choice. I was working under someone else one time who was explaining to the client how we always apply a corrective glaze for our mistakes!! Wasn't my job, just kept my mouth shut.

Usually if they ask me what the next step is or what I'm using I reply, "Well, if I tell you , I'll have to kill you." Then I smile and keep working.


----------



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you, Fauxlynn. Yes, I'll be using Modern Masters Dead Flat on it today. It is the only truly dead flat I've ever used and I don't want to experiment here with something else for this. I'm chicken like that. ;-)

Ha ha, I love the "I'd have to kill you" line. I'll try that. 

I am so happy to read the positive feedback. And having seen the work of those of you commenting, wow! I'm also completely open to criticism or suggestions in case anyone is just taking it easy on the lurker who finally decided to come out of the woodwork. Or brickwork in this case. ;-)


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Excellent job 
Thats why Faux painting will always have a place in this world, can you imagine replacing those bricks it would have taken time ,alot of mess and money !!
Great transformation :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice job on that fireplace. :thumbup:
I think it will age nicely too. Especially once they start using it.


----------



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Nice job on that fireplace. :thumbup:
> I think it will age nicely too. Especially once they start using it.


Your name is cracking me up! I think it would look pretty sweet with a little soot here and there from use to make it seem a little more real, but the plans call for a gas insert instead. The box was done with the proper materials regardless, but I think the homeowner is over the mess and upkeep of real wood.


----------



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

The final look and a closeup of the brick. Iphone photos, so not great quality. This is after I went back and hit a couple more areas that needed a little something and I sealed it with dead flat varnish. The damper knob was done in oil rubbed bronze and I reinstalled the wood trim at the edges. The homeowner has decided he's going to have a carpenter rebuild the mantle and builtins to give it all a little more oomph. At that point I'll paint those to match the trim elsewhere in the home. 

The back of the builtins will have foam core board wrapped in batting and a fabric he has yet to choose to tie it all in with his furniture. It will also allow the television and cable box cords to be hidden. What you see there now is painted paneling and it just doesn't belong! I am so thrilled my client is so happy!

Again, I sincerely thank you all for taking the time to read, look, and comment. This place is pretty kickass.


----------

